
PSA: macOS Sierra drops support for many Macs from 2007, 2008, and 2009 - cia48621793
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/06/psa-macos-sierra-drops-support-for-many-macs-from-2007-2008-and-2009/
======
tracker1
I'd love to see a version of Ubuntu geared towards getting the hardware
configuration (multi-touch support, natural scrolling, etc) right out of the
box. Those C2Ds are perfectly serviceable with 8-16gb ram and an SSD.

------
kevincox
If they had normal keyboards they would make great Linux boxes.

~~~
dublinben
Don't let the non-standard keyboard get in your way. They still make great
Linux boxes.

